# Bahia BLU B500 Cigar Review - Pretty darn good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one of my favorite everyday smokes. Not the most complex or exciting smoke, but I find it tasty and relaxing. The predominant flavor is a s...

Read the full review here: Bahia BLU B500 Cigar Review - Pretty darn good


----------

